# HID's



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

hey guys i started a thread on kawieriders about hids, everyone is saying you must purchase hids and "make them fit" to the brute force light sockets, well i was on the web and found these hids, i was wondering if anyone has bought of known of anyone that has bought and used these, any info would be great as im wanting to puchase the standard kit with 100000K...

http://www.motorcyclehidlights.com/kawasaki-brute-force-hid-lights-c-76_757

Thanks!!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

just find some on Ebay, they are cheaper. nobody makes a plug-n-play kit so you need to drill out the OEM bulb. very easy to do.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=hidguide


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah. there is no plug and play kit yet. there is a thread somewhere on here that some people have emailed a company and they are working on a kit. but its gonna be like 200 bucks and dont know when it will be available. i got mine for like 60 off ebay. its not hard to make them fit if you follow the how to guide.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea you need to make them fit but its very easy. by reading the how to it made me a little scared to try it but once i got into it it was fairly easy. i didn't run a relay on mine so its not a necessity although it would probably be better with one. if you decide to do it and have any questions feel free to pm me or ask anyone else, everyone is very helpful here


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i may be switching to a relay, every time i use the winch or starting the bike with lights ON, the lights flicker...kind of bugs me. no big deal though.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

well i dont have a winch and i never start my bike with lights so the relay would more than likely be out of the picture for me


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Some people don't need a relay but on mine it was a necessity cause no matter what only one light would come on and it was always a different light


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i did mine with a relay. both come on every time. never tried it without. it only took about an extra 10 min to do the relay. if that.


----------

